# A Car and a Camera, a photographic journey across the US!



## Jax2 (Jul 2, 2008)

Hi all, 

I just wanted to let you know that A Car and a Camera has opened its doors and is looking for help from you! The mission is simple... Create a photographic journey across the USA. We're looking for people who love to travel and take scenic photos. Help us reach our goal of 20,000 pictures per state (1 million total)! 

visit www.acarandacamera.com and click on Gallery to join.

I am pleased to say in the first week of being online, we've been mentioned on a television station in Odessa TX! Any publicity is welcomed, and any help you can offer that will get us closer to our goal would be most appreciated! Thank you!

Aaron


----------



## ShaCow (Jul 8, 2008)

wow, nice idea.. I though it was only you doing it..


----------



## Jax2 (Jul 14, 2008)

Thank you for the compliment!

Unfortunately, I am not even what I would consider an amateur photographer. I see something that looks nice, I grab my camera, point and shoot. I don't really take anything else into consideration except what I'm looking at. If there was a website full of pictures done by me alone, I think it would die out rather quickly 

No, I'm the first to admit that I need help in this, from as many people as possible really. As I have said other places, the United States is filled with amazing scenery, much of which cannot be compared to anywhere else in the world. People here in the states, however, seem to feel they need to go outside of our country to find beauty. I want to change that. I want to gather a group of people together who share the same beliefs as me and with them, show the rest of the people just how amazing our country really can be. 

I've never been much of a patriot... I don't really have a good explanation as to why, or why now for that matter, but I really feel it's time to make a difference around here, remind people what a great country we live in and show them the pictures to prove it! If anyone agrees, go upload some photos, it only takes a couple of minutes and we'd all love to see them, I know I would!

Best wishes,

Aaron


----------

